# Dewalt Transmission schematic for Coldless Drill



## Dansbell (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/de...less-hammer-drill-parts-c-1009_1162_2858.html

or

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/de...less-hammer-drill-parts-c-1009_1162_2859.html

or

http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/cgi-bin/schematic.cgi/dewalt/DW984K-2_TYPE_1

Notice there may be a V or K derivative of your drill model.

Good Luck


----------



## Almaz (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks Dansbell but it doesn't show transmission. It just shows the parts in general. I need schematic for inside the transmission. Any other suggestions?


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

You can order the "exploded art" document from Dewalt Service Net


----------



## Almaz (Aug 19, 2007)

Dear SecretSquirrel!
Dewalt Service Net does not have schematic of transmission gears. They have just a general parts picture. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 29, 2007)

I have never seen a more exploded view than these. The transmission is a replaceable part. I am sure it is possible to repair the transmission itself. I don't think DeWalt provides this schematic however since they probably see it as a disposable part. It sounds like you took it apart and cleaned it or made new parts for it and now you have forgotten how it goes together. I've been there. There are a few groups that use this transmission for robotics projects. 
http://www.chiefdelphi.com/media/papers/1592
You may find someone else has experience with this transmission. Sorry I could not be of more help.


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

Almaz said:


> Dear SecretSquirrel!
> Dewalt Service Net does not have schematic of transmission gears. They have just a general parts picture. Any other suggestions?


I logged in and using your model number was able to get as far as the exploded art category and the "transmission" was one of the selections. Without hitting the "purchase" button that's as far as I could take it. That's the only thing I can suggest else taking it to a service center and hope that a good natured tech will give you a copy of the schematic


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 29, 2007)

SecretSquirrel said:


> I logged in and using your model number was able to get as far as the exploded art category and the "transmission" was one of the selections.


Did you see a part number for it or a price? I could not find it there either. Are you registered as a Tool User or a Servicenet Tool Partner?


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Dansbell said:


> ...part number for it or a price?



The part # for the transmission for this model is 397892-05 and runs $26.07, not including S/H.


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

RippySkippy said:


> The part # for the transmission for this model is 397892-05 and runs $26.07, not including S/H.


Thanks Rippy!!!

Just to confirm, that part no. is for the exploded art document.




[B said:


> Dansbell[/B]]Did you see a part number for it or a price? I could not find it there either. Are you registered as a Tool User or a Servicenet Tool Partner?


I logged in as a standard user. Clicked 'Technical Publications'. Entered 'DC984' in the 'Quick Document Finder'. Selected 'KA' as the extended model number of the hammerdrill. Selected 'Exploded English Art' and then a page was presented with all the documents relevant to that drill.


----------



## Almaz (Aug 19, 2007)

The only problem I'm having right now with my transmission that changing speeds are very hard. For some reason I can't shift to third speed :confused1: and when I shift to third speed, the motor spins but nothing happens. Looks like it was my big mistake for taking everything apart and regreasing it.


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 29, 2007)

*Item Number *11
*Part **Number *397892-05
*Description *TRANSMISSION
*Required *1
*Price *$26.07

This is the actual transmission you can purchase to replace the transmission in your drill. All of the parts for your drill are listed below the exploded art that shows how to assemble these parts.


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

Dansbell said:


> *Item Number *11
> *Part **Number *397892-05
> *Description *TRANSMISSION
> *Required *1
> ...


Thanks for the update Dansbell. I find it very misleading that they would list this as a 'Technical Publication'. The price for this "document" did seem a bit on the high side. Great detective work on your part!


----------



## wolfmangk (Aug 21, 2010)

Where are you having trouble? I have done a few dual speed transmissions.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

wolfmangk...hopefully the OP has it repaired by now...these posts are 3 years old.


----------

